# Opinions needed



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My eldest son got married yesterday. Unexpectedly. No one has met his wife (or her 6 year old son.... did I mention I'm now a GRANDMA? !!!). He got married at the courthouse... I didn't even know he was dating anyone!

Anyway... I would like to make them a quilt. I picked my son's brain (a rather futile exercise) to try and figure out what her taste might be. Sounds like she's more into modern looking stuff, and cool tones, whereas I'm country and warm tones.

I am making a (strictly decorative, not a high use quilt) quilt for our bedroom to add a splash of color to our room, it's black, tan and ivory, (our bedroom, that is) with some burgundy accents. It's an embroidered quilt, and will be very lightly quilted, so not something that will hold up to snuggling and a lot of washing.

She wants to decorate their bedroom in burgundy and black as well. So I am going to send her a picture of the quilt I'm making, and see if she'd like it as a wedding gift. For those of you who might be way younger than me and like more modern looking stuff, would you hate this? I don't want to make them something they will stuff in the attic and forget, I'd rather try and figure out what they'd like.

The first picture is what I've embroidered out so far. The embroidered blocks are 10 inches square.

The 2nd picture is a software representation of what the quilt will look like when I finish it. It's 55 inches square. The colors are off in the software rendition. I like it a lot for us, but I'm 20 years older than they are...and my tastes were WAY different back then.

The blocks are embroidered on Osnaburg, which is a coarse, homey type fabric, like a refined burlap. The black is just plain black cotton fabric.

I've also ordered a book (Karen Stone) on paper piecing a New York Beauty quilt. I've never done paper piecing, but she's got a pattern in that book that to me says "modern" and if they don't like this, I thought I'd give that a whirl.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, CJ - that's beautiful.


I've done paper piecing and really like it. I think a Modern will like the New York Beauty - 
http://quilterscornerclub.tripod.com/free_ny_new_york_beauty_quilt_block_patterns.html

Just to give you something to practice on.

And 


Is what one block can look like.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's exactly the type quilt I'm thinking Angie. I'm not sure if my brain will be able to process the colors/fabrics for something like that, because I don't like them! But I think they would. If I don't screw it up!

When I try and make things that I don't care for... the results usually aren't very good. I can visualize things in the colors and patterns that I like, but I can't seem to do that with colors and patterns that I don't like.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - the hardest part of paperpiecing is the first 'thinking backwards".

There is a slightly simpler block that I did 



This is not as hard, uses less colors, and you could sash these in the same manner as your embroideried quilt. And this design is both traditional and new.

The album attached to the photo is where I did that block as a tutorial on the paper piecing, to explain it about a year or so ago.
Right after I took the two classes to learn to do it.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's beautiful Angie, what a perfect block for a QOV quilt!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

CJ,

First, congratulations on the new family members! 

Second, as mom to a nearly 24 year old, who loves quilts and knitting etc, but has tastes FAR different from my own, I'd offer this bit of advice.

Before going to the expense and time of making a quilt, I'd be VERY specific with questions, as in I'd offer my new DIL the opportunity to ask questions of her own (especially if she doesn't know a lot about quilts) and then give her the chance to pick her own pattern and fabrics. You'd be a far sight more likely to end up with a loved and used gift, than a 'pack it in the trunk' gift.

Though I know my daughter WELL, she is so opinionated and so choosy that I would never try to pick for her... when I allow her the choice, then we're both very, very, very happy. It serves MY desire to create and give a gift of myself and allows her to have something that she LOVES and uses. 

Twas a good day that I struck upon this notion... let her choose her own.

I would think this advice would go double since you've not known her at all before this week.

dawn


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ,
I think that a gift, while being something the givee would like - is also a piece of the giver. You should do what you do best. I love the quilt you have designed. In fact, why don't you make it for them, if she doesn't like it- I will take it off your hands so it doesn't crowd up your closet or anything. It is beautiful and anyone would be silly to not treasure it. Though I would worry about it being in reach of a six year old.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ,
I think Sewsilly's advice is very good. I also think this could give you great opportunity to spend time with your new DIL and a tool to get to know her better. And for her to get to know you, too. 

I love the embroidered blocks...it will make a lovely quilt, but I don't think that's what a younger newly married couple with modern tendancies would probably like. The NYB might be a more modern style, but I also think it fits a particular 'taste'. Maybe she/they like more graphic modern things rather than busy & colorful... 

If you were to have chance to sit and talk with her about it, and have her input, and for her to see your love of quilting and creating something special for them, perhaps she'll understand the sentiment behind it more and not just stash it away as a 'MIL gift'.

jennifer


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice. I doubt I will get to spend any time with her, they're up at Fort Riley KS (near Topeka) and we're down in Russellville AR. I agree, I should ask them what they'd like and see if we can't figure something out with pictures that they will both love.

I am having a blast with this one though, I made this really cool border! I confess it boggle my brain a bit trying to figure out how to piece it, but stubbornness won out 

There's a one inch mitered border that goes between the quilt middle and the diamond borders, I'm having a tough time deciding on a fabric for it.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not fond of the black/green one on the upper right. It distracts my eye from the flowers of the blocks. I do, however, like the graphic diamonds on the left....picks up the similar diamonds in the border. I think if I used this one, I'd have to match the design when I make the miters, though, to keep the eye moving.

It will be a great quilt!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

First...that quilt is beautiful!!!!! I'd really try to ask about color. I have a special niece...likes modern...but I asked her color and I picked the pattern. She LOVED it and still does many yrs later. It is purple and now that she is married, the guest room is purple accents w/my quilt on the bed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That embroideried quilt is so beautiful.

But as you don't think in those blues/yellows and such of that first quilt block - I love your stuff, but I'd never do anything in those colors (except the quilt swaps) as I am not drawn to them.

So I completely understand it being harder to work in colors you are not drawn to.

Angie

(and I'm not translation QOV?)

Also, congratulations on being a surprised Mother-In-Law.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Angie~ QOV = Quilts of Valor an organization that collects quilts/tops, etc. and gets them finished if need be....They give to them to injured soldiers returning to the US


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the translation BuzyBee2.

That would be perfect for that use.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well I am having a terrible time with this inner border. I have a red plaid sample strip cut out, and both hubby and I think it's perfect, but I posted it on my blog and NO one else likes it. LOL

I had a "vision" for this quilt, and "elegant" is not the look I'm after! I want it to be a very happy country look. I think I'm going to have to finish all the blocks and the outer border, while I think on this some more. 

I guess If I send a picture to the bride now, I could save myself a lot of stress, she should be able to tell at this point if she likes it or not. If NOT, red plaid it is! LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I emailed some pictures of the quilt in progress to the new bride, I told her to be frank and she loves the border but isn't into the embroidery part at all, exactly what I figured. I know I would have hated this at her age.

COOL! That means I get to keep it!  Red plaid border it is then!

And I get to start designing a new quilt for them too! Life is good!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My DD was given a beautiful quilt made by her MIL.

Unfortunately DD knows that the quilt was originally intended for another purpose, and this continues to trouble her.
Kind of makes her feel like she got a hand-me-down, rather than one made specifically for her and her DH.

I'm glad you will be keeping the quilt you intended to make for yourself.
And, now you can make that special quilt just for your son and his new bride.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ - congratulations on the new additions to your family - altho I'm sorry you didn't get to meet them and be at their wedding.

Your quilt is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy you decided to call and talk to your new DIL about what they might like in the way of styles and colors. I would forever cherish a quilt someone made especially for me. I think it's a true gift of love.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I really can't wait to meet them. I am so excited for the 3 of them! I learned while talking to my new DIL on the phone that she really wants a bread machine, so I zipped one off in the mail yesterday for a housewarming gift. That was fun!

I found an intriguing log cabin block quilt in one of my books I'm going to see if I can duplicate in EQ6 and play with the colors... my plan of attack is to send them some computer generated designs and see if one clicks.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

sounds like a great plan, CJ!!! So many people need to see actual colors in order to visualize what it'll look like. My DH can't 'see' a quilt while looking at fabrics, but when it's done he thinks it's great.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The quilt blocks are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

:singon't forget to make a new quilt for your new grandson, too!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG YOu continue to amaze me with how beautiful work you do!! You inspire me!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I finished embroidering the last block last night, and all 4 diamond borders are made, I'm just waiting on the inner fabric border, I didn't have anything in my stash that looked right, so I ordered a couple of half yard cuts, hopefully one of them will work!

Tonya, I already have a quilt idea in mind for my new grandson. I don't know if you saw the "5 little monkeys" quilt I made for a friends new grandbaby, but I'm going to use the same idea, enlarge it and add border, change the colors, and use dinosaurs in place of the monkeys, as apparently he's into them.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ Did you ever show us a picture of the finished "5 Little Monkeys" quilt? I don't remember seeing it completed. Maybe I missed it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go shopping with her. A good quilt store, one with quilts hanging up. Spend an afternoon shop hopping so that you can get a good idea of her taste. She may surprise you. Many of the old fashioned patterns would work very well in a modern house. If she is decorating in burgundy and black, adding a quilt to that may overdominate the room, if you know what I mean. Perhaps colors that play off the black and burgundy would work better. On the other hand, she may completely change her mind once she sees real life quilts on the wall, and may wish to decorate around the quilt (hey, there's always hope). Also, she will feel less like you are trying to dominate her if she can choose her own, like you respect her desires and tastes.

And, don't forget lunch. And, of course, you'll need to make a child size quilt for the grandson.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I did in the original thread Shepherd, and there's completed pictures on my blog as well.

Maura, I wish I could, they're in KS and we're in AR. No such luck!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hmmm, okay. Ask her to visit some quilt shops. She can make a list of quilts that she likes. Tell her that there are two things to thing about: pattern; colors. She may like a quilt, but in a different color (it's funny, but people who don't do this sort of thing often don't get that). It's hard to make a quilt in colors or a pattern you don't like, just keep thinking of it as a "good mother-in-law" experience.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

OH your "5 Little Monkeys" quilt turned out darling!

I have no idea how I missed that before.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

If she doesn't want it, I do. LOL. It's beautiful. Congratulations on becoming a mother-in-law and grandma on the same day.


----------

